# Poll! CA or SA 1200 gallon aquarium? Or....



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

*CA SA or a new choice*​
CA cichlids1285.71%SA cichlids214.29%


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hi everyone, I decided to post this here because if I posted it in the CA folder, it would go to the CA side... And if I posted it in the SA folder they would say SA! :lol:

I have a 1200 gallon aquarium:










I'm faced with a decision I just cannot make on my own.

Option A is to go with a CA set up consisting of dovii, nicaraguense, nigrofasciatus, spilurus and flaveolus. All of which I currently have.

Or...

Option B is a SA community with oscars, ports, psittacus, chocolate cichlids and astroloheros red ciebal. All of which I also have.

OR... Start completely new with something YOU suggest, what would you do?


----------



## Kerricko (May 26, 2010)

I would do the CA set up if it were me just because I would like to keep Dovii at some point in the future when I have the room. I am sure whatever you decide to do it will be pretty badass. :thumb:


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Why the change of heart? I saw this on MFK and thought WTH. Are you not doing MFR anymore. I ask because if you try to go one way or the other you know a fish in the other category will need a home as soon as you finish the stock.

Anywho, I chose CA because I think they would truly show off the dimintions of the tank better. Oscars, parrots(real deal parrots), and chocalotes are great but most of the other SA are smallish or boring to me.

Along with that you have an oppurtunity to do what many others can't, Breed cons and dovii, in the same tank. Imagine, two big pairs of dovii breeding in this tank along side cons( in the rocks of course) Plus the others you have mentiond are great as well. But i think you need to keep a pair of midas in there as well for the whole bio-tope feel. Also you'd have a constant food supply ( baby Ca's) How many people can say they have full grown dovii and cons in the same tank? not too many

Although I know you love your old O's very much, and they'd make a nice tank as well, I say CA all the way.

David


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

If I were you I would totally change everything and go with a African tank with tanganyika. Like a huge colony of Fronts or tropheus. but that is just me.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I'd go SA, you can add some large non-cichlid dithers to round out the aquarium.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

matthew1884 said:


> If I were you I would totally change everything and go with a African tank with tanganyika. Like a huge colony of Fronts or tropheus. but that is just me.


Or foai and cyps. :thumb:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

As of August 15th MFR has closed. LAck of financial support and many promises were made by a certain few individuals that came through and my personal finances could no longer support it. I made a last ditch pitch at attempting to recoup some money and got a rediculous response. So I was forced to close.

And yes, I'm finding home for a lot of fish but that's o different than before. The difference is there isn't fish coming in to take their place.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

In a tank that size why not do the best of both?


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I don't know? I should emass a list of fish I have and then pick and choose....


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I toltally understand, everyone with good intentions and a good heart seems to get hurt in the end. I'd chose family any day of the week as well. Sorry to hear about it though.

I still say CA by the way


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Undoubtedly, I will have to agree with the masses and say CA, there are so many amazing cichlids from that area that would thrive so well in your "ecosystem" (because once it becomes 1400 gallons, it's on its own level)

I'd also love to see perhaps a green texas in the mix here, random I know... it'd be amazing to see all the littler species (like the cons and HRPs) in their little caves and have that scattered around the bottom and maybe a few mid levels (i know you had HUGE piles of driftwood and pipes before on the right and left side) while the big guys like the dovii, green texas? (just a thought) and so on, roam the main part of the water.

I think it'd be a beautiful sight to be seen


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I have green texas too, also turquoise... But they're found a little farther north than the dovii and nics...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

yeah, hence texas right? 

Maybe freddys or jags?

Love the little symbiotic relationship that nics and dovii have tho with their young


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

How about something a little different? Arowana, Pikes, Gars...something along that line.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Well, I've gone though my list of fish. I keep one on file in excell... And I've got a lot of nice CA species... The thing that's tripping me up is the parrots. I love them and they're so rare... Tank would look sweet with 18" adults... On the other hand... Seems as if the dovii are starting young... They're spawing as I type... I'm kind of taking it as a sign...


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, there you go. Looks like they're making the decision for you. LOL


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Seems to be that way. Funny thing is I was on the phone with a good friend of mine, you know, one of those friends you can talk fish for hours with... He wanted me to get gars and cichla LOL

I get off the phone with him and go down stairs and low and behold a small female (5") is laying eggs on the side of a 100lb rock in my 185. I turned the basement light on and she freaked.. So I set up my video camera and shut all the lights off, came up stairs and locked the basement door... Announcing to the masses that the basement is off limits for the next hour and a half! LOL Thank God my lap top was up stairs! LOL

Incidently I did witness her going back to laying eggs before I came upstairs...


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

dovii pair, festae pair, parrots, cons, an aro for the top and a big school of silver dollars. if you could fit in a pike or two, it would be awesome.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Well TFG, you didn't get as many comments as I thought you would here but the other site certainly had their opinons flying around. I guess no one here really looks in this section. To be honest I haven't looked in here until I saw your thread on the other site.

By the way I think you've made a very rewarding decision on the tank inhabitants. Best of luck to ya.
David


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

BigJagLover said:


> Well TFG, you didn't get as many comments as I thought you would here but the other site certainly had their opinons flying around. I guess no one here really looks in this section. To be honest I haven't looked in here until I saw your thread on the other site.
> 
> By the way I think you've made a very rewarding decision on the tank inhabitants. Best of luck to ya.
> David


I think its because most people on this site do Africans. If there was a Hap option, it would likely be off the charts. :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

True, I will post a final stocklist in the near future...


----------

